

Every Lesson Should Be a Hackathon - xasos
http://coding2learn.org/blog/2014/10/23/every-lesson-should-be-a-hackathon/

======
DigitalSea
I completely disagree with the approach of adopting principles from
hackathons. Hackathons are nothing more than experiments, unhealthy
experiments in my opinion. Sleep deprivation, consuming pizza/junk food and
copious amounts of coffee and energy drinks is no decent nor fun way to learn
how to code nor is it a good way to build something.

As someone who knows first hand what it is like to stay back and work long
hours (not talking about a hackathon, real life here) it is anything but fun.
As time rolls on and you grow more tired, you start to make mistakes. Much
like a fatigued driver is arguably dangerous driving on the road for an
extended period of time, coding for an extended period of time will also cause
you crash. In the industry we call this technical debt. Knowingly taking
shortcuts or mistakes with the attitude of, "make it work now, we'll make it
better later"

I think the idea of a hackathon in theory is more fun than it actually is in
practice. The only way to teach and learn is repetition and practice, the rest
just comes eventually.

